# animierte gifs mit php?



## LEandeR (4. Februar 2003)

ist es möglich mit PHP dynamisch animierte gifs zu erstellen ?

Was brauche ich für eine php Erweiterung/Library dafür?

vielen Dank 

Leander


----------



## ronin (4. Februar 2003)

Ich sage mal: NEIN!
Sowas geht wohl eher nicht.


----------



## LEandeR (5. Februar 2003)

was heißt du sagst mal nein?
und was heißt das geht eher nicht ?
bist du dir da 100% sicher ? oder ist das nur so eine vermutung ?


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (5. Februar 2003)

Animierte Gifs sind nicht mit PHP erstellbar.


----------



## lexi (5. Februar 2003)

-> selber proggen.. ;-)

Infos zum ANI-Gif-Format gibt unter
http://hometown.aol.com/royalef/gifabout.htm 

have fun,
lexi


----------



## jimbo (5. Februar 2003)

ähm aber man könnte doch in ner schleife immer ein bild erzeugen lassen welches einen unterschied zum vorherigen hat...
und immer per meta-tag oder header befehl refreshen...
klar is das kein ani-gif aber es entsteht ja die meinung dass "bewegung" im bild is...


----------



## ronin (5. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von LEandeR _
> *was heißt du sagst mal nein?
> und was heißt das geht eher nicht ?
> bist du dir da 100% sicher ? oder ist das nur so eine vermutung ? *



Ich bin mir sicher!




> _Original geschrieben von jimbo _
> *ähm aber man könnte doch in ner schleife immer ein bild erzeugen lassen welches einen unterschied zum vorherigen hat...
> und immer per meta-tag oder header befehl refreshen...
> klar is das kein ani-gif aber es entsteht ja die meinung dass "bewegung" im bild is...*



Dann müßtest du das Gif aber in einen Iframe packen, wenn du das mitten in einer HP verwenden willst.
Zumal der Meta-Refresh selbst bei 0 sekunden immer noch länger ist, als eine minimale Zeiteinheit eines animierten Gifs.



Ronin


----------



## jimbo (5. Februar 2003)

ja aber es ist ja ned möglichkeit!
aber ich würds ned machen weil das viel zu stark den server belastet...
aber wenn mans draufanlegt könnte mans so ja machen


----------



## lexi (5. Februar 2003)

kannst du mal posten, was genau du machen willst..

@ronin: natürlich kann man ani-gifs mit php erstellen! es gibt halt nur keine fertige lib wie GD z.B.


----------



## Peter Bönnen (5. Februar 2003)

Über den Umweg imagemagick  (Server down?) ließe sich das z.B. machen, falls die Möglichkeit besteht, das auf dem Server zu installieren.

Beispiel:
http://www.tjhsst.edu/~dhyatt/supercomp/n401a.html

so long, Fluke


----------



## BenFish (7. Februar 2003)

PHP kann aus Urheberrechsgründen keine GIFs erstellen. Animierte also erst recht nicht!


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (7. Februar 2003)

Natürlich kann man mit PHP GIF-Dateien erstellen. Warum auch nicht?


----------



## BenFish (8. Februar 2003)

Darum:


> Note: Since all GIF support was removed from the GD library in version 1.6, this function is not available if you are using that version of the GD library.
> 
> quelle: http://www.php.net/manual/en/function.imagegif.php


PHP selbst hat die Funktion integriert, ist aber aus urheberrechtlichen Gründen seit GD1.6 nicht mehr möglich.
Als alternative bietet sich PNG...


----------



## JohannesR (8. Februar 2003)

Die neuste GD-Lib kann das nicht mehr ... Alles andere ist unsinn  Aber png ist auch eine würdige alternative...
Achja, übrigens ist das kein "echtes" animiertes gif, da bedient sich Imagemagik wohl einer technik die der "iframe-variante" ähnelt.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (8. Februar 2003)

@benfish: Das beweist nur, dass man mit der GD 1.6 keine GIF-Dateien erstellen kann; was allerdings nicht ausschließt, dass es mit anderen Bibliotheken möglich ist.


----------



## lexi (8. Februar 2003)

GRRRR..  wenn man keine Ahnung hat.. 

Man kann AniGifs mit PHP erstellen. 100%tig.


Erklärung:
> Mit PHP lassen sich beliebige (Binär)Daten schreiben, u.a. auch ein gif.
> Ein anigif besteht aus einem berechenbaren "rahmen" und einer anzahl von nicht-animierten gif bildern (siehe spezifikationen) die zusammen das anigif bilden.

ERGO:
Man könnte zB einzelne gif-dateien von der Festplatte lesen, die daten für den "rahmen" erstellen und diesen, zusammen mit den grafikdaten aus dem file zu einem anigif zusammenstellen. Dann sendet man einen "image/gif"-header und danach das - man lese und staune - _echte_ anigif.

anstatt die gif-daten von der festplatte zu lesen könnte man sie auch mit einer älteren GD-Lib erzeugen.

ob das lizenzrechte verletzt is ne andere sache.


----------



## JohannesR (9. Februar 2003)

Gut, dann beweiß das doch bitte mal und mach es uns vor ... ist sicher spannend!

btw: Sicher ist (fast) alles machbar, aber *wer* kann das?


----------



## socKe|bla (9. Februar 2003)

man könnte ja auch mal einen c++ compiler in php schreiben. exe-dateien sind ja auch nur binär dateien...


----------



## JohannesR (9. Februar 2003)

Geniale Idee 
Also IMHO kann man keine animierten gifs in PHP erzeugen. Allerdings lasse ich mich gegebenen falls gerne vom gegenteil überzeugen!


----------



## BenFish (9. Februar 2003)

> Das beweist nur, dass man mit der GD 1.6 keine GIF-Dateien erstellen kann; was allerdings nicht ausschließt, dass es mit anderen Bibliotheken möglich ist.


Ist mir auch klar, ich gehe aber von dem Fall aus, dass man einn Webserver zur Verfügung hat, zu dem man keine ROOT-Rechte hat und nicht beliebige LIBs auswechseln kann. Wüsste aber auch nicht, was man alternativ zu GD benutzen sollte. Klar, dass man mittels EXEC auch andere CMD-Line Progs auf einem Server dazu veranlassen kann, irgendwelche Daten zu modifizieren, das sind dann aber keine LIBs.


> GRRRR..  wenn man keine Ahnung hat..


Entschuldige meine/unsere Unwissenheit.


Einigen wir und doch einfach darauf, dass man mit einer aktuellen PHP Version, die man auf den meisten Webserver vorfindet, die auch höchstwarscheinlich eine GD ab 2.0 enthält, standardmässig keine GIF-Dateien erzeugen kann, geschweigedenn animierte.

Wenn man natürlich selber Binärdateien schreiben will und die Kompressionsalgorithmen kennt, dann kann man dass selbstverständlich versuchen. Quelltexte bitte an BenFish@gmx.de.

Grüße


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (9. Februar 2003)

http://www.abi2k5.de/test/animgif/

^^ powered by ImageMagick, welches auf meinem Server schon vorinstalliert war.

@socke: Natürlich könnte man eine C-Compiler mit PHP schreiben. Die Frage ist nur: wozu?


----------



## JohannesR (9. Februar 2003)

Machbar ist fast alles, aber wer würde den Aufwand wirklich auf sich nehmen?


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (9. Februar 2003)

Wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass mein Projekt dieses oder jenes Feature unbedingt braucht, und sich der Aufwand auch lohnt, dann mach ich mir die Arbeit auch ;-)


----------



## lexi (19. Februar 2003)

so, hab ma n gif-parser auf php-basis ohne imagemagick gebastelt..
damit könnte man jetzt eigentlich auch anigifs machen, bin aber zu faul weiterzumachen.. 

>> klickst du!  <<


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (19. Februar 2003)

Da kommt bei mir ein Fehler.


----------



## lexi (20. Februar 2003)

@t&p: welcher?

[edit]
hab die comment-extention unterstützung gefixt, vielleicht lags daran..
ich denk ich mach das ding doch noch fertig.. 

[edit]
@leander: brauchst du das ding eigentlich noch???


----------



## socKe|bla (20. Februar 2003)

lexi, mach da draus dann ne gescheite klasse, mit der man gifs auch skalieren kann und so, dann ist man wenigstens nicht mehr auf die gdlib angewiesen...


----------



## lukelukeluke (22. Juli 2005)

lexi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> die daten für den "rahmen" erstellen und diesen, zusammen mit den grafikdaten aus dem file zu einem anigif zusammenstellen.


Hi lexi,
Wäre sehr interessiert an dieser Lösung.
Ich möchte im Pronzip nur eine Slideshow, worin sich 4 mit PHP dynamisch erstellte Bilder abwechseln. Hättest du eine konkrete Idee wie das gehen könnte?


----------



## stanleyB (22. Juli 2005)

Das Thema ist 2,5 Jahre alt - erwartest du wirklich noch Hilfe von lexi?  
<ontopic>Die Slideshow wirst du wohl via Javascript (_setTimeout()_) realisieren muessen.</ontopic>


----------

